# Cutting Cycle Advice - Clen, T3 & Anavar



## djash (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

So this is my plan cutting cycle:

Cytomel 0.25	Clenbuterol 0.4	Ketotefin 0.1	Anavar 0.1
1			
1			
1			
2			
2			
2			
2			
3	1		
3	1		
3	2		
3	2		
4	2		
4	2		
4	3		
4	3	1	3
4	3	1	3
4	3	1	3
4	3	1	4
4	3	1	4
4	3	1	4
4	3	1	4
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
4	3	1	5
3	3	1	5
3	3	1	5
3	3	1	5
3	3	1	5
2	3	1	5
2	3	1	5
2	3	1	5
2	3	1	5
1	3	1	5
1	3	1	5
1	3	1	5
1	3	1	5
	3	1	5
	2	1	5
	2	1	5
	2	1	5
	1	1	5
	1	1	5
	1	1	4
			4
			4
			4
			3
			3
			3
			2



Sorry the format hasnt come out right, but hopefully you can match the columns together, i copied this from my Excel sheet.

Cytomels are 0.25 per pill
Clen is 0.40 per pill
Keto\Benedryl - im not sure on dosing of this
Anavar is 0.10 per pill

So the numbers you see is the number of pills on that day. I hope the above isnt too confusing. DAMN formatting!!!

Now for stats: Im 28, 5 foot 9 inches, 87kg, 23% BF (I think). i used to train alot and on a regular basis, then i went unhealthy and now im back on my very clean diet and training, but i do cheat 1 day per week, and not really bad cheating at that. ive been back on this regime for around 4-5 months now.

I put on fat during my 2 years of non training due to injuries (hernia). My main goal is to lose EVERYTHING and get completely shredded, i find it easy to put on muscle, so i dont mind the muscle loss of t3 too much. I just want to get completely ripped to shreds and then put on lean mass after that.

In the gym I do:
Monday - chest, 30 min cardio
Tuesday - cardio 1 hour - abs
Wednesday - back and shoulders - 30 min cardio
Thursday - cardio - 1 hour - abs
Friday - Arms
Saturday - Legs and abs 
Sunday - cardio - 1 hour

I just want some ideas regarding the above plan really, ive done clen before on a 2 week on 2 week off basis, but never with Ket or Benedryl like the above. Ive tried t3 before some time ago too, but i think the pills were underdosed. ive never tried anavar, but thought it would aid in the loss and shredding, whilst being slightly anabolic for the t3.

What are your thoughts please?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

anavar only isn't a cycle, do you understand the reasons for using testosterone with other types of AAS? Do you understand AI's, Serm's, PCT?

Also I have no idea what you mean by the anavar are .10 per pill, what does that mean. I'd say if you absolutely must run the var by itself 80-100mg every day would be the minimum I'd go with, for 8 weeks or so. For that price you'd be much better off running test.


----------



## djash (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey, thanks for your response.

What I mean is that the Anavar pills are 10mg per pill.
I know what you mean regarding AI, PCT etc and why to throw in test. I was thinking about Sus alongside this, but opted against it. I only have 6 vials of Sus and 6 of Deca which I felt wouldn't be enough, I can't get any more at the moment.

So what do you think? I should do the sus ad decs that I have even though it's not enough? Would running the Var at the doses I mentioned (max 50mg a day) be completely inneffective? Do you think the course is the right one for me to get shredded and lose aaaaall fat?

I appreciate your time in responding.


----------



## jackedntan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drop the var. Just run a low dose of sus instead. Id leave out the deca too.


----------



## djash (Jan 6, 2012)

So you think drop the Sus dose low enough to make it last 8-10 weeks? or just keep at normal dose for 6? if im going to be doing the Sus, dont you think I might as well do the Var with it? I was kinda looking forward to the strength gains from the Var when stripping all fat, so then when im putting on lean mas after, ill have the strength to push more 
Thoughts?


----------



## jackedntan (Jan 6, 2012)

You're overestimating the effects of the var man, especially if you plan on running it below 100mg/day. Also, I thought you said you have 6 vials of sus? That should be more than enough to run whatever dose you want. How big are your vials?


----------



## djash (Jan 7, 2012)

the vials are only 1ml each, and ive got of them.


----------



## beautifulpeople (Jan 7, 2012)

You're seriously overestimating the Var for your purposes. Run the Clen solo, 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Save the T3 for a Test/Deca/Var cycle once you get closer to 12%bf, and then run it at 50mg throughout a real, serious cycle incorporating your Sus and Deca (you don't need much more Test to put together a reasonable 8 week Test/Deca/Var/T3 cycle). Even with Var solo, you're still gonna need PCT - don't take the risk without it. At 23%bf, you have a lot of work to do before you start thinking about AAS. Get your diet and training in serious check, remain committed, get under 15%bf, and then talk AAS. It's not gonna kill you to run Var/T3/Clen right now, but it'll be a virtual waste IMHO.


----------

